# Vinotemp 600E



## berk4422 (Nov 11, 2013)

Strongly considering a Vinotemp 600E. looking for long term storage to get at least 2 to 3 years aging before consumption. Anybody know the pro's and con's on this unit? The unit will be placed in the corner of my rec room which sees temps fluctuate between 65 - 80 degrees. Thanks!


----------



## berk4422 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the Vinotemp late November. Ordered it with R29 insulation and all redwood racking. It took about 60 days from order to delivery. Delivery was sub par (shipped on yellow freight (YRC)) final mile delivery was outsourced to a local company. Fork lift hole noted on bottom panel. Just damage to the outer plywood, insulation was intact/not pierced. I wish they shipped on Con-way Freight, never had any issues with them. It was delivered into my garage. I spent a few hours taking apart and bringing it piece by piece to my Rec Room up one flight of stairs, then reassembled. Today I built the two upper racks for 32 Splits on each side. Looks like I can hold 340 full size bottles and now an additional 64 splits. Perfect for 12 Kits with 5 splits per kit. 

I called Vinotemp about the fork hole, they are sending a new panel for free. Also a bolt (I stripped the head of one bolt).

I thought Vinotemp customer service has been very good!

I'll give another update in about a year...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 21, 2014)

looks good! It also looks like you will be needing another one real soon lol


----------



## berk4422 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, I've already got another 30 bottles in the secondary plus a few more kits on the way. I think i have space for about 48 more bottles in this unit and another 48 in my dining room unit. I'll probably just bulk age the rest so my Carboys don't get lonely or feel unappreciated.


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 21, 2014)

yes this is an addiction! I just wasted 3 gallon carboy of cellar craft port aging n a glass carboy for months so if your carboys are lonely be thankful their not in the trash!


----------



## nucjd (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice rig!


----------



## nucjd (Mar 1, 2014)

Does it hold a constant temperature well and do you notice in fluctuations? Also if the power goes out how long can it hold its temp?


----------



## berk4422 (Mar 2, 2014)

nucjd said:


> Does it hold a constant temperature well and do you notice in fluctuations? Also if the power goes out how long can it hold its temp?



Thank you, Every time I open it, which is no more than 1 time a week, the temp is always between 55 and 58. I haven't seen it out of that range. I assume since it has the Upgraded R29 insulation, that it will hold temp if the power goes out. I have over 300 bottles in there now, so each bottle will also add to the ability of any unit to hold temp. How long, I really don't know. More than anything, it's vibration free.


----------



## berk4422 (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, I am almost at the 18 month mark and this Vinotemp has proven to be a great purchase. Very happy, no issues, maintenance free... Will update again in a year. My wine expert eclipse kits started November 2013 are tasting quite excellent but will save that for another post on that topic. Making wine has been rewarding to say the least! Aging is key and the vino temp is doing great.


----------

